# DIY - Mothers day gift idea



## JohnAkaB (May 31, 2010)

My wife did this DIY and I thought, hey this would be good to let my fellow 2coolers know to use as an idea for mothers day gift...or let your kids be creative. 
*INSPIRED ALEXANDER MCQUEEN CLUTCH*(this is the clutch my wife was hoping to make)









PLEASE click photo for more info and directions








Thanks for looking, check out my wife's blog for other ideas sweetmelange.com


----------



## JohnAkaB (May 31, 2010)

Glass Bottle Necklace 

































Supplies:

-small glass bottles

-eye hooks

-jump rings

-necklace chain

-assorted things to put inside: pearls, glitter, beads, feathers, tiny messages, etc.

Feel free to visit my blog post for more in dept info: http://sweetmelange.com/2013/05/07/diy-glass-bottle-necklace-mothers-day-gift-ideas/


----------



## JohnAkaB (May 31, 2010)

Motherâ€™s day is in four days and I am sure most of us are last minute people who have no idea what to get the moms. I know it is easy to just go out and buy flowers and a cardâ€¦ But there is more meaning when something is handmade. I think todayâ€™s society we forget what is important. It is not all about how much you spent or what brand it is. Itâ€™s about the thought that counts!
More in dept info can be seen on my blog: http://sweetmelange.com/2013/05/09/diy-mug-designs-mothers-day-gift-guide/


----------



## richangel (May 23, 2013)

I go for the Glass bottle necklace...pretty!


----------

